# How improve my Audio Theater environment



## apeschi (Apr 30, 2016)

I have a Denon AVR-2803. On the front channel (stereo left, right) I have connected as power front amplifier a Roksan Kandy K2 that I use also as Stereo music setup, connected on a pairs of Davis Vinci 3D (tower speakers system).
The central speaker is Davis Central 3D. The rear surround speaker are the bookshelf Chario (but I have planned in the future to change with Davis Dufy 3D to have the same midrange and tweeter component).
The active subwoofer is a XTZ 10.17.

I will change my actual room, moving all into e big one room. 

I'd like to upgrade my actual Denon AVR-2803 with a new one, because I need more HDMI input and output. My actual Denon has only 2 HDMI input and 1 HDMI output and now I have had to add an HDMI external switch to handle all my audio video component (Sky decoder, apple tv, google chromecast, blue-ray reader, computer and so on....).

I'm thinking about one of the following models.

Denon AVR-X4200W
Onkyo TX-RZ900
Marantz SR6010 

I need a suggestion about ...

I will maintain my Roksian as main power amplifier for stereo music and for front main channels (left-right). 

The room dimension will be about 5x6 meters (more or less).


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I think I'd go with the Denon or Marantz... looks like your price point is hovering right around $1000-$1300...I'd also feel completely comfortable recommending a Pioneer Elite or Yamaha Aventage model that falls in that range. They're all well known brands and I think you'd be happy with any of them!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

danialandrief said:


> Hi now-a-days home theater system is very popular among the people so everyone wants to get qualitative home audio and video system so that so they could improve the home theater system environment. Recently while surfing in internet I came to know about Branham Sound Systems that delivers top quality home theater, audio, video and distributed home audio and video in the South Carolina USA. I contacted with them for the installation of home theater. They are not providing home audio and video systems bit also installed them in proper place with proper manner at an affordable price.


You were able to get an installer to come from South Carolina to India to do your installation? What type of system did he install?


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

theJman said:


> You were able to get an installer to come from South Carolina to India to do your installation? What type of system did he install?


Now THAT is customer service.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Or it was a post form a spammer... :wink2:


----------

